# TTC First Baby, need a buddy on this journey!



## BeckyTy

Hi, I'm 27 years old and ready for that big step TTC my first baby!
Our first try was back in October, sadly I discovered after having blood work done that I had hypothyroidism. My doctor let me know that my chances are really low unless my TSH levels go down. We waited for 8 weeks, I did some life style changes and went back for another blood test on the 22nd of January. It came back normal at 2. My doctor told me and my husband we can start trying now. 
I would really like to have somebody to talk to during this journey. It's emotionally tough and would be nice to share thoughts and experiences. :wave:


----------



## bekybekstar

Hi Becky, 

Sorry to hear about your hypothyroidism but pleased to hear you've got it under control! I have the opposite problem where I have hyperthyroidism. 

Unfortunately for me I found out at the same time I'm also pregnant! Which is great news on its own but joined with my hyperthyroidism and medication I'm on makes me slightly nervous! 

Good luck on your TTC journey! :thumbup:


----------



## ambernwxo

Hi Becky! 

I don't really have a similar experience, other than I'm new here as well and we have just recently decided to actively start trying - currently in cycle #1 of TTC and trying to be patient to take a HPT.. I'm only 2 dpo though so I have some waiting to do.. 

Just wanted to drop in and wish you good luck! :D


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Beky, 

A friend of mine also has hyperthyroidism, but I'm pleased to tell you that she has 2 healthy boys. Please don't worry about the medication, it is safe during pregnancy. It is much safer for the baby for your hormone levels to be normalised by taking medication rather than having too much hormone without the medication. Make sure you eat a healthy diet, plenty of cruciferous vegetables such as broccoli, brussel sprouts, cauliflower, mustard greens etc, as these naturally contain a thyroxine blocker to your cells. This will only enhance the medication. 

Also I'm sure you know the importance of avoiding stress when diagnosed with a thyroid disorder. This is an exciting time for you, embrace it and enjoy your pregnancy! I hope I will be able to soon as well. Hugs.// Becca.


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Amber, 

How incredibly exciting it is, to not know when it will happen! I'm happy to go through this with you. Although I am just starting my period here and looking forward to ovulation. 

I'm praying for a MARCH BFP for both of us!! Hugs.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## BeckyTy

Thank you doctor...O:)


----------



## bekybekstar

Hey Becca, 

Thanks for the advice on the diet! Yes doc explained that the risk is small in comparison to not treating the hyperthyroidism at all! 

Sending lots of baby dust your way and hope you get you BFP in March :) 

**Hugs**


----------



## Wobbles

HI BeckyTy,

Welcome to BnB and good luck :dust:

Wobbles <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! Good luck :)


----------



## robinsonmom

Hi Becky, I am sorry to hear that. No matter what you have anything that makes ttc harder then the average woman can be very frustrating. We are here for you, this is my first cycle ttc. Best of luck to you my dear


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Robinsonmom, thank you so much for those encouraging words. I'm so excited for you too, please keep me updated on how this cycle goes for you. What CD are you? Praying for a march BFP for both of us! :hug:


----------



## thebluebird

Hey, BeckyTy! 
My husband and I started trying for our first at the beginning of 2014 and had no luck, then he deployed and it halted for a while :( since he's been back, we've been avidly trying and a couple weeks ago my doctor put me on a few medicines to help "speed up" the process. Last week, I found out that I have a strong case of PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) which is what's hindering the process. So I can relate! I've got to get blood tests once a week to test for changes and all kinds of crazy nonsense and I'm worried about being high-risk because he said it'd be a possibility! Ah! Scary! 
But I'd love to talk during this journey! It's definitely no fun to not have any other ladies to talk to about it!


----------



## ambernwxo

Wow I just love how supportive everyone is on here! I'm so glad I found it.. 

It's so much easier talking to other women going through the same situations instead of talking my husband's ear off about some things he doesn't even fully understand because he doesn't go through them! Lol. 

We haven't told anybody in our families that we're TTC, mostly because we don't want to have to relive the heartbreak every month telling everyone we're not pregnant and have them ask questions about it over and over that would just stress us out more - definitely don't need that! I'd rather just give them the call that we're expecting a little one and have the excitement, lol. 

I'm so thankful there are sites like this out there that genuinely help TTC women get through the tough times talking about it with others that have experienced the same things. 

:D


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Thebluebird, 

Thank you for sharing your experiences. Unfortunately PCOS is becoming an epidemic, a lot of women have it without even knowing it. It's the most common endocrine disorder in women. However I do want to remind you that many women with PCOS go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. Thyroid disorders are the second most common, and unfortunately both of them make it harder for us to conceive than the average woman out there. But be of cheer, as you are not alone, and I'm happy to follow your journey as you follow mine. It might take us longer, but it's not impossible! 

What CD are you right now? I'm approaching ovulation which is really exciting. Let's pray for a BFP this month! Hugs :hugs:


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Amber, 

I totally agree with you! I'm scared of making BDancing a chore, and am trying my best to keep it fun and easy going. However there is so much I have been wanting to tell my husband but I know he won't understand it, this is what led me to this site. It is so good to talk to other women who are also ttc and share experiences about this crazy journey. What CD are you? I'm approaching ovulation and looking forward to it. Hugs.


----------



## ambernwxo

Becky, 

I know how you're feeling, I don't want it to become a chore either.. So far it hasn't been a problem with us but then again we just really started to actively try. We still keep it fun and spontaneous, I just hope it doesn't start to become boring or just another task on our to-do lists.. 

Right now I'm CD23 - 9dpo.. I'm trying hard not to think of every pinch or twinge or anything going on with my body as a pregnancy sign as to not get my hopes up.. I'm going to start testing tomorrow morning and hope AF doesn't show up on Saturday. 

I saw your post was a few days ago, what CD are you on now? Have you ovulated yet? 

Sending lots of baby dust to you & all the ladies here!! :dance:


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Amber, I see your status changed to pregnant! Wow a big congratulations to you &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; so happy for you. Have a wonderful pregnancy and enjoy every week up ahead.


----------



## ambernwxo

BeckyTy said:


> Hi Amber, I see your status changed to pregnant! Wow a big congratulations to you &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; so happy for you. Have a wonderful pregnancy and enjoy every week up ahead.

Oh yeah! I forgot to post it in here!! Thank you! :hugs: We kind of found out on Thursday, but it was such a faint line we didn't want to think too much about it.. Then I took three more the next day and they all had lines - took a digital this morning and when it popped up YES we were ecstatic! 

I'm wishing you call good luck & throwing baby dust your way!


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Amber how is your pregnancy coming along? Do you have issues with morning sickness as of yet? I'm so thrilled for you. This morning at 9 dpo I woke up feeling nauseous and decided to test even though it's supeeeeer early. A very, very faint second line came up right away. WOHOOOOOO!! Do you think this could be it?? I have a hard time believing it. Your baby dust worked LOL! Yaaaaaaay. :D:D:D


----------



## ambernwxo

It could be!! At 9 dpo I got a really really faint line, 10 dpo it was a little darker but still pretty faint, but at 11 dpo it was definitely visible and darker, no squinting needed lol. My digital wouldn't pick it up until 13dpo though. 
I hope this is the start of your good news!!! I know how you feel about not believing it, it took me until the digital to really believe it and let it sink in, lol. It seems to be a really lucky month, crossing my fingers for you! 

As for how I'm feeling now, I'm starting to get a little sick to my stomach sometimes but I haven't actually gotten sick yet (knock on wood, lol). I'm ridiculously emotional & I want to sleep all the time. I'm 5 weeks today so my first ultrasound is on April 15th :D


----------



## BeckyTy

That's awesome to hear your first ultrasound is coming up, I bet you are getting excited. :D:D I took another test a few hours after the first one, and it was darker already!! Hopefully both of our beans will stick. Let me know how your ultrasound went for you. Hugs.


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## Chris77

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## BeckyTy

Hi Amber did you go for your first scan yet? What is new? What pregnancy symptoms are you having currently? I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant, got my first BETA today and it's at 529. Definitely pregnant. I'm doing a second BETA on Thursday to check progress. My first 6 week and 3 day scan is booked on the 17th of April. I have been having mild period like cramps since I missed my period on/off, did you ever have anything like that? I'm looking forward to hearing from you. Hugs// Becca.


----------



## BeckyTy

Sorry Amber, I saw your scan isn't until the 15th of April, mine is on the 17th. Although you should be over 8 weeks pregnant by then is that right? I will be 6 weeks and 3 days. As of right now I really don't have too many symptoms apart from the mild cramps, mild breast tenderness and they definitely feel bigger. My skin is breaking out more, and I'm more tired than usual. My due date is on the 6th of December, when are you due? Hugs.//Becca.


----------

